# Praktica Nova Value?



## shane.marley

Mitica100 said:


> Hey, I'm curious too..
> 
> Canadian, let me know what you have and I'll try to give you an idea of how much they're worth. Pictures and condition always help with that.


 HI 
I have a Praktica Nova I Just wondering how much its worth?


----------



## Mitica100

Hi Shane,

I moved your post into a more appropriate thread. To get a good read on how much your camera is worth, look at the Collectiblend site. Maybe around $50 in good shape? BTW, I love the East German lenses, used to shoot with one put on a Canon AE1 (with adapter). Gorgeous lens!


----------



## IanG

They aren't worth that much 

Maybe they are rarer in the US but not in the UK and they weren't that reliable either.

Ian


----------

